# connecting to proxy server



## d2alphame (Sep 2, 2014)

I am completely and totally new to FreeBSD and from what I can see so far, I think I'm gonna going to like it. How do I connect to a proxy server that requires authentication (from my FreeBSD laptop)?


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 2, 2014)

Assuming you are dealing with utilities that use the standard HTTP_PROXY and other environmental variables, you can find out details in the fetch(3) man page (see under EXAMPLES or ENVIRONMENT). If you are dealing with GUI applications like Firefox or Chromium, you can configure them through their options.


----------

